# Has anyone tried driving their 350z in the snow?



## macintyremotors (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello I am new to this form. Unfortunately I live in a climate with snow! I have a 2004 350z and I am wondering if anyone has tried driving their 350z in the snow? 
And if so did you end up stuck all the time? I know the 350z is low and rear wheel drive but I am wondering if you put new snow tires on a 350z perhaps they would be as good in snow as other front wheel drive cars? Like a civic for example. Has anyone tried this? Any opinions would be appreciated. My uncle had a Pontiac Fiero that was great in snow believe it or not. 

I apologize in advance for people who are displeased to hear of these cars being winter driven. I take care of my car and with proper undercoating and washing it does not damage the car. I would rather see a babied all season driven car than an abused summer driven car. 

Thank you


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

macintyremotors said:


> Hello I am new to this form. Unfortunately I live in a climate with snow! I have a 2004 350z and I am wondering if anyone has tried driving their 350z in the snow?
> And if so did you end up stuck all the time? I know the 350z is low and rear wheel drive but I am wondering if you put new snow tires on a 350z perhaps they would be as good in snow as other front wheel drive cars? Like a civic for example. Has anyone tried this? Any opinions would be appreciated. My uncle had a Pontiac Fiero that was great in snow believe it or not.
> 
> I apologize in advance for people who are displeased to hear of these cars being winter driven. I take care of my car and with proper undercoating and washing it does not damage the car. I would rather see a babied all season driven car than an abused summer driven car.
> ...


Since the Z is a rear wheel car it won't handle as well in the snow then a front wheel drive car. Be careful and use good common sense when driving in the snow and you should all right. 

Congrates of your new Z and welcome to the forum.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well even with snow tires it isn't going to be anywhere close to FWD. A FWD car is almost as good as a 4WD/AWD car. Just make sure the roads are plowed and you shouldn't have much problems. Just avoid steap hills and decents.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

There's a lot of FWD cars that aren't that great in the snow either. And my open diff Z31 has been fine in up to 6 inches of snow as long as there's no large patches of ice. It all comes down to the tires you use, one drivetrain type is really no better than the other in snow. Except AWD.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> one drivetrain type is really no better than the other in snow. Except AWD.


Cough BS! COUGH COUGH


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

where do you live?

i live in buffalo... i used to work for a nissan dealer... we had to push Z's after 1 inch of snowfall, now that was on summer tires, but still, the wheels would just spin... we tried starting in 3rd, going real slow.. nope, wheelspin all over. the TCS or VDC dosent do shit either...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

37 stickies said:


> where do you live?
> 
> i live in buffalo... i used to work for a nissan dealer... we had to push Z's after 1 inch of snowfall, now that was on summer tires, but still, the wheels would just spin... we tried starting in 3rd, going real slow.. nope, wheelspin all over. the TCS or VDC dosent do shit either...


 Yeah summer tires won't do jack in one inch of snow. I tried to test drive an IS300 in a light snow, it got stuck backing out of the parking space.  Very aggressive rear camber + summer tires = Pwned. Test drove the same car 2 days later with winter tires and in about 4 inches of snow, no problems at all.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Cough BS! COUGH COUGH


Whata you talking about, you can't even drive yet. Legally.  And if you really want to test the theory, bring any car you want, I'll drive the Z. We'll see who gets stuck first and it won't be me. Then again, I have over 15 years behind the wheel of a 100 different cars and trucks, including snowplows, semis, tow trucks.........


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah the Z31 is so great it is a snow plow. My grandfather tried driving it one time in the snow it just built up on the front end and the car didn't make it out of the driveway.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Yeah the Z31 is so great it is a snow plow. My grandfather tried driving it one time in the snow it just built up on the front end and the car didn't make it out of the driveway.


 Considering the stock ride height of a Z31 is pretty high, he probably shouldn't have been trying to drive in 9 inches of snow anyway.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Considering the stock ride height of a Z31 is pretty high, he probably shouldn't have been trying to drive in 9 inches of snow anyway.


I don't think it was 9 inches. The snow plowed up on the tires and on the nose. The Z31 is not exactly a good car for winter weather. Heck I don't even drive mine in the rain.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I don't think it was 9 inches. The snow plowed up on the tires and on the nose. The Z31 is not exactly a good car for winter weather. Heck I don't even drive mine in the rain.


 Well I was being sarcastic, but I still have driven my poor non-LSD 1WD car in over 4 inches of snow with no problems. Anything deeper than that, I pull out the Jeep anyway.


----------



## 2005 350Z SUPERBLACK (Dec 14, 2004)

I just purchased a set of Bridgestone Blizzaks for my Z and was wondering about the tire pressure sensor. Where is it located? in the valve stem? It will work with snow tires? Can't see why not. My future plan are to purchase an extra set of nissan rims and tires to use when Spring comes around to save the my Summer tires for later use and keep the snow tires on those rims. I want another set of 17s, but will the 18s make any difference with the sensor. I understand handling and ride quality will change, but I want to make sure I purchase rims and tires with the sensor included. Right? 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

blizzak my hizzo

(edited due to my own rudeness 

Your pressure sensors are attached to bands located on the rims. You shouldnt have any problems with it when you change tires


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

2005 350Z SUPERBLACK said:


> I just purchased a set of Bridgestone Blizzaks for my Z and was wondering about the tire pressure sensor. Where is it located? in the valve stem? It will work with snow tires? Can't see why not. My future plan are to purchase an extra set of nissan rims and tires to use when Spring comes around to save the my Summer tires for later use and keep the snow tires on those rims. I want another set of 17s, but will the 18s make any difference with the sensor. I understand handling and ride quality will change, but I want to make sure I purchase rims and tires with the sensor included. Right?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


The sensor is the valve stem basically. You can transfer them to new wheels. But if you are going to get a set for summer and winter an extra set of sensors would be best. There not "real" expensive from the dealer but would need programmed to the car after installing them. And everytime you change wheels on the car. Or if the light doesnt bother you just dont worry about them. I mean most people know when the have a flat


----------



## 2005 350Z SUPERBLACK (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm just telling you yes maybe some FWD's are crap in the snow but our old 99 Camry did awesome when we lived in IA. I think the only time we ever got almost killed in it was trying to go up Brady Hill street (something like 30 degree hill) and got about halfway up and slid all the way back down. Other than that some wheel spin when not paying attention speeding up. Our 4WD 4Runner never got us in a tight spot.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Yeah, I have a Z33 and it took me about 45 minutes to go about 2 miles (including time to get out of the 6 inches or so in my parking lot) to work when we got our first batch of snow a week or so ago. Then when it snowed again I rented an SUV (I work for Enterprise rent a car) for the weekend cuz it wasn't gonna move. I have sort of gotten used to it and gotten better at handling it in the snow but if there's any amount of snow deeper than a couple inches it's pretty tough to get anywhere,  . Still, it's worth it to me, as long as I have a Z!


----------



## godlucian (Apr 24, 2004)

I live in Quebec so I know what driving on snow is like and I can tell you FWD or RWD it doesn matter if u know how to drive properly


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

my brother drives his 350Z during winter with Blizzaks and sand bags in the back.

ive got studs up front and blizzaks along with 2 sandbags in the back of my Z31 because im a poor bastard.most of my cars have been rwd, my Z31 is my winter car.

you guys are lucky you have short mild winters down there 

driving in snow isnt much of a problem its driving on ice that effects people the most. using common sence when your driving goes a long way


Most Important rule of winter driving = STOPPING is more important than going.


----------

